# Twitter



## Lorem Ipsum (May 13, 2010)

My new love is Twitter - it's awesome! Post your Twitter accounts here if you have them.

http://twitter.com/ShadyStickman


----------



## Tailsy (May 13, 2010)

http://twitter.com/neoranto

I usually use it for mass-texting my IRL friends, but that's okay since nobody here would follow them anyway.


----------



## Minish (May 13, 2010)

twitter.com/Cirrusy

I use it a bit. My Facebook status updates and tweets tend to overlap a lot...


----------



## departuresong (May 13, 2010)

http://twitter.com/ultravioletfly


----------



## Butterfree (May 13, 2010)

http://twitter.com/antialiasis

It's mostly my thoughts on whatever I'm doing/watching/reading at the moment. So the last few at the time of posting are about morality in Death Note, while before that I'm talking about computer repairs, the Pokéwalker, Shadey, Back to the Future and A Very Potter Musical. Then if you go a bit further back I'm mostly raving about Buffy. In short, tends to reflect my current obsessions. I rarely talk about anything important.


----------



## Dannichu (May 13, 2010)

I am a huge fan of The Amber Benson Stalking Device The Stephen Fry Stalking Device Twitter.

www.twitter.com/dannichu

I'm one of _those_ people who say things like "I must tweet about this!" or "I know, it was a trending topic on Twitter this morning!".

Good times.


----------



## Alxprit (May 14, 2010)

http://twitter.com/Alxprit

Uhh... if you like art and ramblings... come on in. Especially art. I WANT MY ART TO BE NOTICED.


----------



## Elliekat (May 14, 2010)

http://twitter.com/Blakkichan

Well, if you want more random in your day..


----------



## Coloursfall (May 14, 2010)

http://twitter.com/ScaredyScoot

brand new :V what the hey, might as well. Could be useful for artstuffs.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (May 14, 2010)

https://twitter.com/Arylett

I tend to use Facebook more for this sort of thing, and as such don't really much use my Twitter. But if anybody cares, I usually just occasionally buzz in with immensely vague statements about how I feel or uh, whatever else happens to be on my mind, which is likely to be boring and dorky.


----------



## Mhaladie (May 14, 2010)

http://twitter.com/mhals

My updates are really sporadic and inconsistent, but I guess everyone's are, really. Funnily enough, I have almost zero real-life friends on there, mostly people from the internet. Heh.


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (May 19, 2010)

I don't have a twitter, but I manage the one for Pokemon Uranium which you can follow for infrequent updates c:
http://twitter.com/PokemonUranium


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (May 19, 2010)

http://twitter.com/CueTheTropes

Because I suck and use it for character blogging (although it'd be pretty neat to talk to tcoders, idk)


----------



## Munchkin (May 22, 2010)

http://twitter.com/xXbipolarloveXx

Mostly just tidbits about whatever is on my mind at the moment, or whatever I just did. Sometimes it's nonsensical to those who don't know me irl, and I haven't been as active lately, but I have my on days =x


----------



## nothing to see here (May 23, 2010)

I've never really understood Twitter.

It's like text messaging... but without the portability (unless you have one of those overpriced new cell phones with Internet access) and all the actually useful features of the phone.  Or Facebook's status updates, but without the rest of Facebook.  And it has a forced character limit, so your posts are either going to be very short or full of incoherent Internet-speak just to abbreviate everything down enough to fit it all in.

I mean, I don't hate it or anything (unlike many things on the Internet...), but I just don't see the point of it.


----------



## Tailsy (May 23, 2010)

Baybee! You can receive and send tweets from your phone without internet access depending on what network you're on.


----------



## nothing to see here (May 23, 2010)

Hmm... didn't know that.

Of course, I'm the last person on Earth over the age of 16 who doesn't have a cell phone (nobody ever calls me anyway, so it'd just be a waste of money... the only reason I'm even considering getting one is just in case I ever get stranded somewhere or end up in some kind of emergency and need to call for help), so I haven't really been keeping up with exactly what they can and can't do.


----------



## Butterfree (May 24, 2010)

Facebook status updates without the rest of Facebook largely covers it... which is actually a good thing as far as I'm concerned. I really don't want the rest of Facebook. If I posted everything I put on Twitter as status updates on Facebook, I'd be spamming up the home pages of all my friends with stuff they're probably not interested in. On Twitter, people aren't your friends; they "follow" you, with the explicit implication that they're doing so because they're interested in what you have to say, not out of one of the tiresome social obligations that drive Facebook. Thus, I can ramble as I like, safe in the knowledge that if people get tired of my incessant chatter, they can just unfollow me and be on their way. And that people won't constantly be inviting me to stupid groups or games or want me to confirm their friend requests.


----------



## see ya (May 24, 2010)

http://twitter.com/schindelerium

Meh, why the hell not? I'm enough of an attention whore for it. It's brand new, so there's nothing here yet.


----------

